# Preliminary Introduction



## mnic001

Ok, so I don't _technically_ have these rats yet, but they're a week away from being in my home and these pictures are so cute.





















_Look at that stomach spot!_



















So I am definitely taking the two hooded girls, but the other four PEWs are coming along for the "delivery" ride. There's a chance I might take one of them too. The cuteness may be hard to resist. 

And if you want to know what their names are going to be.... Well you'll just have to wait until next week to find out!


----------



## Berks

omg they are so cute!!! take more pics when they're home for good 
i have a soft spot for the PEW's


----------



## mnic001

Ha! You better believe I'll be taking pictures.


----------



## Poppyseed

They are too adorable! I love hoods.


----------



## OnlyOno

i think it's their ridiculous softness and eternally sleepy looks as babies, or their round faces, or their fat ears, or their soft tails, or their complete floppiness, or something... but baby rats are just so amazingly irresistable.


----------



## amandahoney

baby things have to be cute, so that we (and their parents) will love them and take care of them. there are certain universal "cuteness" characteristics babies of species that need nurturing exhibit. ever notice how it seems that many species that don't need nurturing are born/hatched looking just like miniature adults, without the clumsy soft roundness of babies that we find so adorable? simple evolution.

that being said, i, too, love cute little soft babies, and yours are precious.


----------



## Inesita

Aw, they are too cute! *melts*


----------



## fallinstar

aww so cute


----------



## rasin

the little ratie fat faces and round mouths are just way to irresistible!


----------



## Strike2

Nice.


----------



## DonnaK

Very nice  I love the shot of the two from behind.


----------



## mnic001

~30 hours left!


----------



## mnic001

Delayed until Sunday night....


----------



## DonnaK

mnic001 said:


> Delayed until Sunday night....


Oh no!


----------



## Nazarath

*I hope you get your hunnies soon!! I LOVE the first pic their faces just make me melt *


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

HEHE YAY. the girls got there safely and the PEW girls still need homes. 

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES NIC???!!!!
I forgot to take a good look at your cage when i was there, but mat said he saw it with everything inside already. :lol: 

=)

<3


----------



## mnic001

The pictures are coming! I promise. I've been snapping candids when I can, but usually I'm too distracted by their playfulness. Beyond that, I've been dealing with a few unfortunate circumstances that have demanded my attention.

I'll make a new post for the pictures (and an official introduction), and I'll include a couple of the cage for good measure. 

The girls have really been loving their new home (as far as I can tell). I can let them out almost anywhere and they always end up on my shoulder or head. The big girl is the fearless leader and her little sister follows her everywhere. They usually end up next to or on top of each other. Very cute. I'm working on names and pictures.... they will be here soon.


----------

